# American Slicing Machine Company Parts



## bakerboy7

So, this slicer has been in storage for many years.  I don't remember where it came from but it appears that it was manufactured in the 1930's.  It is in good working condition.  The blade is sharp and all of the parts that are supposed to move, do so freely.

The problem is that there is a piece missing (the part that holds the meat against the blade).  I have performed a search of the Internet and cant come up with much.  There is no model number kn the unit.

 I could at least find a picture of the part, we might be able to fabricate something that will work.












20130613_212056.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Jun 13, 2013


















20130613_212242.jpg



__ bakerboy7
__ Jun 13, 2013


----------



## pops6927

This is similar to your machine:













American Slicing1.jpeg



__ pops6927
__ Jun 14, 2013


















American Slicing2.jpeg



__ pops6927
__ Jun 14, 2013


----------



## bakerboy7

Thanks Pops!  Where'd you find it?


----------



## fpnmf

I saw that too..

Put "american slicing machine company" in google..lots of info and pics...

  Craig


----------



## bakerboy7

Thanks Craig.  I don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## 58limited

I love the red color of  your slicer. Did you find the missing part? I have a spare that I think will fit your machine - PM sent.

Here is mine:













slicer8.JPG



__ 58limited
__ Feb 20, 2014


----------



## 58limited

Just to update this thread: I sent the missing part to Bakerboy7, it fit his machine with the addition of a spacer he bought at the hardware store (very slight design difference between his machine and mine). Now he can safely use his slicing machine.


----------



## cookiemonster

I have a machine that looks identical to yours that is missing a plate along the meat receiving tray.  It is the vertical plate along the back side of the receiving tray directly below the cutting blade. I wondered if you could give me the measurements for length-width-and distance from the top for the notch that connects it to the cast iron base. Thanks!













slicer part.jpg



__ cookiemonster
__ Jul 3, 2015


----------



## millie tickle

Hello Sir

 We purchased the same machine a few years back at a flea market and have been looking for a new blade and a wrench to remove the old one. any information you can supply would be great.

thanks 

Millie


----------



## jukely

Not sure how old this baby is, but I'm guessing late teens or early 20's.  My wife's grandfather opened a butcher shop in 1920, and we're going through it last summer and find this thing sitting under layers of stuff.  Since it still worked, I decided to restore it.  Everything is original, including the belt, except for the power cord (now grounded), the switch and two bearings on the blade shaft mechanism.  The only real problem is the blade.  It has a 1.5" crack from the edge in toward the center.  I've turned the machine on with the blade off, and it works perfectly.  I won't turn it on with the blade attached, because I'm fairly sure the sharpener would cause a major shrapnel event.  I have not been able to find another blade anywhere.

Anyway, I've attached some before and after pics.  Comments and/or criticisms will be appreciated.













100_2499.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3433.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3434.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3435.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3436.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3437.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3439.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3440.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3441.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


















100_3442.JPG



__ jukely
__ Feb 27, 2016


----------



## tcatrainer

Great restoration. 

My personal preference would have been a different color. But that purple is an accurate color. I've seen some with a purple. 

I just got one. It was going to be thrown out on a moving job. I plan on restoring and painting a red maybe. 
How did you ground it?
Any special way to clean the self sharpening mechanism? 
Mine turns on and seems to function fine. I was thinking of using evaporust to clean. Or maybe having it media blasted. 
My motor has a little cap for oil I assume. 

Any advice?













image.jpeg



__ tcatrainer
__ Mar 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ tcatrainer
__ Mar 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ tcatrainer
__ Mar 8, 2016


----------



## tcatrainer

Saw his purple one on the web 













image.jpeg



__ tcatrainer
__ Mar 8, 2016






I like this red color:













image.png



__ tcatrainer
__ Mar 8, 2016


----------



## rcobb

I was wandering if anyone knew of the American slicing machine co model 111 slicer. I'm uneducated on it as a whole andnam looking to sale it but also before so I need to know where I can find parts because it needs a new belt


----------



## rcobb

tcatrainer said:


> Great restoration.
> 
> My personal preference would have been a different color. But that purple is an accurate color. I've seen some with a purple.
> 
> I just got one. It was going to be thrown out on a moving job. I plan on restoring and painting a red maybe.
> How did you ground it?
> Any special way to clean the self sharpening mechanism?
> Mine turns on and seems to function fine. I was thinking of using evaporust to clean. Or maybe having it media blasted.
> My motor has a little cap for oil I assume.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tcatrainer
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tcatrainer
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tcatrainer
> __ Mar 8, 2016





Can you pm me about this slicer? I have a model 111 American slicing machine co and I know nothing of it or where to get parts or anything I'm needing a belt


----------



## wannabejess

20161210_143600_001.jpg



__ wannabejess
__ Jan 21, 2017





I got this slicer for free and trying to find a blade cover for it.  I'm having zero luck and it seems to be fairly unique with the horizontal meat tray.   It's also missing the sharpening cover bit that is more cosmetic to me
I haven't been able to figure out a model number or date of manufacture.  Berkel hasnt  been any help either. I have rewired it and in process on removing and cleaning everything including using taps and diespecially to remove any nasty bits in the threads.  Also trying to source the 1/4 by 28 threaded rubber feet (4) for it.  May have to use bolt through rubber feet.  As I can't find those either.  Original meet catch tray is gone also.  Whew I guess I'm missing more than I thought!


----------



## wannabejess

One more pic













1485032825255157153168.jpg



__ wannabejess
__ Jan 21, 2017


----------



## cliff43j

Jukely,

You did a fine job on your restoration, one that you can be proud of.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cliff.


----------



## greenakers

Got one looking for source for belt? Also missing the slidy guard for finger protection. Was goinb to use piece of wood for now. Also missing one sharpening wheel. Belt is stretched out. I measured aprox circ. 12.5 inch square belt 3-4/16 of an inch. Any lleads would be welcomed.


----------



## greenakers

Looking for belt for american slicing co 12.5 inch inside diameter stretched out, 3-4/16 inch square belt or was it v belt that got worned out any idea?


----------



## danp

I have the same exact machine and also needed a belt but couldn't find the right size.  The solution turned out to be a product called Accu-Link by Jason Industries.  It is an adjustable fan belt made with hundreds of small links.  It's simple to make one up the right size by adding or removing links.  Buy the 3/8 inch size.  Best place to get it is Ebay as Jason Industries only sells 100 foor rolls.  I got a 2 foot piece for $12 and made the perfect size belt and had about 4 inches left.  The perfect solution.


----------



## Tod Gibson

I just bought an American meat slicer. How can I tell what model it is?
The name plate just gives motor data.


----------



## CFII

tcatrainer said:


> Great restoration.
> 
> My personal preference would have been a different color. But that purple is an accurate color. I've seen some with a purple.
> 
> I just got one. It was going to be thrown out on a moving job. I plan on restoring and painting a red maybe.
> How did you ground it?
> Any special way to clean the self sharpening mechanism?
> Mine turns on and seems to function fine. I was thinking of using evaporust to clean. Or maybe having it media blasted.
> My motor has a little cap for oil I assume.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tcatrainer
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tcatrainer
> __ Mar 8, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tcatrainer
> __ Mar 8, 2016


I have a machine just like you have pictured.  I just completely disassembled it (every screw). Cleaning and sandblasting all metal parts.  I have gone through motor and have it working fine.  Use a fine machine oil in caps above bearings on each end of motor, 3 in 1 oil works fine.  Sharping stone can be removed shaft and all for cleaning.  I need two parts.  The part that slides the meat against the cutting blade and I could use a new sharpening stone if anyone knows where to find them.


----------



## guidubaldi

My Dad has this machine but we discovered that the gear that control the thickness of the slicing is broken (pic included). Does anyone have any ideas on where I can get a replacement? We are trying to restore this together to use it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bear works

guidubaldi said:


> My Dad has this machine but we discovered that the gear that control the thickness of the slicing is broken (pic included). Does anyone have any ideas on where I can get a replacement? We are trying to restore this together to use it. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 471346
> View attachment 471343
> View attachment 471344
> View attachment 471345
> View attachment 471346
> View attachment 471347
> View attachment 471343
> View attachment 471344
> View attachment 471345
> View attachment 471346
> View attachment 471347


Hi I have a slicer like yours it works the switch is missing I am looking to part with it.


----------



## stell85

Not sure if this is still active but I just acquired an slicer 58limited an need a belt size so I can get this working I also notice bakerboy7 is similar so if any can help me get the proper belt it would be appreciated


----------

